# Bionic as an media center?!



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

With hdmi, bluetooth, and webtop already, can xbmc be the last piece to this potentially awesome puzzle? Hopefully they will be in beta by the time i can upgrade my phone. 

http://www.mobilemag.com/2012/07/17/xbmc-coming-to-android/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing except I like to play with my phone while watching tv. So not really an option for me. But I might try it with my xoom or just wait till I get my hands on an ouya.

Swyped from my Bionic


----------



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

Im using my og's for portable steaming units for my garage and car. The kids fight over who gets to be the dj in the back seats now . Im hoping this will be what i can use my bionic for when i get another phone . Im unsure if it has enough cpu to handle it.


----------

